# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  انتخاب منابع برای دروس ریاضی و فیزیک کنکور تجربی و چند سوال عمومی در مورد کنکور تجربی

## shahriar

با سلام.
چند سالی هست که در انجمن نبودم و دوباره برگشتم.
بعد از فارغ التحصیلی در مقطع کارشناسی قصد دارم مجدد کنکور بدم.

سوال یک:
برای دروس ریاضی و فیزیک یک منبعی رو معرفی بفرمایید که ریاضی و فیزیک رو از صفر آموزش بده.صفر واقعی.بیاد و ساده ترین درسنامه رو به من بده - ویژه کنکور 401 (هم درس ریاضی هم درس فیزیک - کتاب خیلی سبز و مهر و ماه فعلا در نظر خودمه )

سوالات عمومی:

1.من که دو بار کنکور دادم و اخریش سال 96 بوده الان مجازم به ثبت نام و کنکور مجدد دادن؟
2.کل منابع نظام جدید شده؟
3.نیاز به مشاور تخصصی کنکور دارم؟
4.فقط و فقط روی دو تا درس ریاضی و فیزیک ضعف دارم.برای قوی شدن تو این درسا کتاب کافیه یا ویدئو اموزشی لازمه.؟
5.با روزی حد اکثر 7 ساعت درس خوندن به رتبه لازم برای فیزیو تراپی میرسیم؟

ممنون میشم جوابمو بدید.

----------


## shahriar

اپدیت

----------


## revenant98

واسه ریاضی: خیلی سبز و مهروماه تقریبا در یک سطحن،ولی خیلی سبز درسنامه های روون تری داره و روند درسنامه اش کاملا اموزشیه و  واسه دانش اموز ضعیف بهتره.
فیزیک:اموزش شگفت انگیز های خیلی سبز (خصوصا جلد1و2 دوازدهم) روند اموزشی خیلی خوبی دارن پیشنهاد میکنم یه نگاه بنداز.

راجب اینکه کلاس اموزشی شرکت کنی یا نه؟خیلی به خودت بستگی داره.اگه از رو کتاب کمک درسی ها میفهمی و خوب پیش میری به نظرم کلاس رفتن کار اضافه ای هست.

----------


## ahmadreza9001

کتابای آموزش شگفت‌انگیز رو حتما بررسی کن. فیزیکش که خیلی خوب بود.
و منابع نظام قدیم هم کلا بدرد نمیخوره دیگه. هم مطالب هم سبک سوالات عوض شده.

----------

